# I don't now how old school this is - 2001 JL HO set



## CoastieRon (Aug 28, 2016)

I found a JL Audio HO setup on let it go. Bought it for dirt cheap and spent 50 bucks fixing it. 

Let's call this a victory in saving old JL subwoofers. Twin 12W3V2-D4 subs. Refurbished, re wired, new polyfill. Cleaned and banging hard! Best Mony spent.

The triple 8" subs are going to get refurbished as well. New cones, etc. The triple 8 box is now in my son's car with some cheap Skar subs lol





































Sent from my 1+7P using Tapatalk


----------



## bomzomb5 (Nov 2, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

